# of the day....



## Dotsy (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## GuRu (Apr 1, 2008)

These are very elegant ones, good colouration, good stance - congrats!!:sob:

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Too naughty for my taste!!.........Heather, can't you do something about this porn????


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

Are we being spammed!?


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, Eric, we weren't until you posted....oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice lighting on the photo but shouldn't this one be in the Breeding section


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

April Fool's guys.....Surprised more of you didn't get it! 

A girl who deals with this place seriously 364 days of the year needs one to play!
(and I am NOT into shoes - kinky lingerie, yes, shoes, no.)


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 1, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: good one BUT be careful when you start using aliases!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> (and I am NOT into shoes - kinky lingerie, yes, shoes, no.)


:drool: PLEASE STOP!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 1, 2008)

What - those are the words from Mr. Afootmakesabigdifference!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

last quote heard "size doesn't make a difference..Oh my!!!!"


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> April Fool's guys.....Surprised more of you didn't get it!
> 
> \



I am slow! I thought is was a great Cyp wardii !

Ron


----------

